# OT: Doctor?



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Does anyone have a good family doctor in the Orlando area that they would recommend? I have to get some blood tests done and I don't have a PCP down here. Everyone I talk to isn't taking new patients for weeks and I need to be seen ASAP.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

You alright bro?


----------



## snookman (Sep 13, 2004)

Dr. Mosch in Oviedo has been our Doctor for many years. Overall, I've been very happy with the service, although nowadays the waits can be a bit long. Bring a book.

Clay


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll check him out. I've got something wierd going on and I need some blood work done. It's been a couple months since I noticed the symptoms and it's gotten worse. Just want to make sure it's something minor and not something that'll send me to the big pier in the sky.


----------



## snookman (Sep 13, 2004)

Since you obviously use the computer, I'm sure you checked out Web MD or something close. Don't diagnose yourself into illness. Smart move to see a doctor. Hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## b_raided (Dec 30, 2006)

You have to be the judge of your symptoms. If I were you I would at least see a PCP who is Internal medicine certified. Not all PCP's are IM. they are a step above an ordinary PCP. If you have a provider book from your insurance most of them tell you where they went to school. it can make a difference. If you don't want to wait, you can always go to the ER. ORMC or Florida South both have very good MD's. Best time to go is 5am. Lunch breaks are over for the nurse's then so the wait is a whole lot shorter. Who cares if it isn't actually an emergency. 90% of the people who show up there don't have true emergencies and they can run all the labs while you are there.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Emanuel,

Hope Every Things Ok Man. I Had A Simular Scare Last Year. Turned Out To Be A Fatty Liver. Had To Change Diet Or Drink Less. I Cahnged Diet!!!:d Seriuosly. I Pray The Best For Ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Good luck Emanuel, maybe it's something easy like too much caffiene but you had better get it checked out quick. Things can go downhill quick once they pass a certain point.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn it*

quit waiting and go have it check out. I did the samething and ended up in ER, then they knock me out. I woke up in ICU...they even call my family cause they didnt know if i was going to make past the nite. I waited to long and almost became a keeper you just got marry, so go and get it checkout!!! you want to do more of this:fishing: with your life instead of being :spam: hope everything is okay


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Went to the ER last night because I was completely disoriented, and nearly passed out. Negative on everything although they did saw my white blood cell count was higher than normal. A 6 hour wait to tell me that they were going to send me to a special ist. Lazy ER doc just wanted to get me out of there. I gave him the bird as I left. The only cool thing is I got to watch the Gators while waiting for the labs to come back.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Only*

six hours in ER and you are  trust me that a normal wait time for the ER. Unless you are bleeding all over the place, five to six hours is the norm. Well at least they have some labs on you, and you are going to see someone now. Just be ready for more test and don't get upset, cause sometimes it takes some time for them to figure out whats the matter with you. And it can be heartbreaking, to go thru all this and not know anything. Just hang in there and come and yell at us. We will understand...hell start a debate about something...that should keep you going for a few days. And i know this is the hardest thing to do, but try not to stress yourselve out over it. Let them figure it out and just ride the wave, keep yourselve busy....I know it's easy said then done, but i have been in the same boat. The not knowing mess me up more then anything, just take one day at a time thats all you can do right now.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

snookman said:


> Don't diagnose yourself into illness. Smart move to see a doctor.


Yeah, but honestly, today's PCP's are less adept at diagnosing correctly than people who use WebMD and match up their symptoms. I have little faith in General Practitioner's nowadays, he||, most of them can barely speak English. The GP's and ER Docs are pretty much there to stop the visible bleeding and dole out meds to make pain go away. You pretty much have to go see a specialist to get anything figured out anymore.

Hope you figure it out and get to feeling betta Emanuel!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, like I said, the ER was completely unhelpful. However, I talked to Vic's wife and she gave me a diagnosis which seems to be dead on. It seems I haver a rare genetic neurological disorder called "dysautonomia" which causes you to twitch, sweat and go fishing at wierd hours and in crazy conditions. Ok, I made that last part up. Good news, it's not fatal, just have to take precautions and some meds to cover it.:beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Good*

News, i was ready to come and get you and use you for chum   Glad to hear everything is okay, now take care of yourselve:fishing:


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad To Know Yur Gonna Make It !!!! Now Go Fish !!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Amen to that. Thanks for everyone's input and help. I owe y'all one.:beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad your alright bro


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

You know it would be a shame to die and leave all that tackle behind. .......... I hope the problem is solved an over soon.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nah, it's going to take something else to send me to the big pier in the sky. Hopefully by then, I can leave my tackle to my kids, or grandkids.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Glad to see that it's not terminal.
Probably got ok when you stopped lookin at the gal in the pix on your posts.
Seem to get the same symptons lookin at that pix.
By the way who is she.
Lucky fish.


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad your going to be ok. A scare like that makes you stop to look at what's really important.


----------

